# [Freeze Amd64] Clavier/Souris qui freeze (console et X)

## Libre

Bonjour,

J'utilise Gentoo (en 32bits) depuis plusieurs années sans aucun soucis (stabilité à toute épreuve) sur mon serveur/passerelle, et je viens d'installer une Gentoo Amd64 sur une machine qui est la réplique exacte de mon serveur (mais dans un objectif Desktop cette fois).

La machine freeze régulièrement et de façon imprévisible:

- En mode console (avec ou sans les modules alsa et nvidia, et presque aucun service à part openssh) : Le clavier se bloque en pleine frappe et répète la même touche indéfiniment. Cela arrive uniquement lors d'une frappe, sinon la machine peut rester à compiler pendant 1 journée sans planter.

- Sous X (KDE et GNOME, avec ou sans les modules alsa et nvidia) : La souris se bloque de façon imprévisible (sans charge CPU particulière), le reste de la machine continue à travailler sans problème, et le clavier fonctionne. Si je tente de fermer X, le process reste bloqué indéfiniment.

Il n'y a aucun message d'erreur dans dmesg/Xorg.0.log/messages, aucune trace du problème qui pourrait causer ces freezes.

La machine (64bits):

Proc: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+

Carte Mère: Acer FC51GM

Ram: 3Go

Video: Nvidia Geforce 6600GT Pci-express

Clavier: Saitek USB

Souris: Logitech MX1000 USB

Kernel: 2.6.24-gentoo-r3 (avec Genkernel) en 64bits

J'ai essayé toutes sortes de configs kernel différentes (en partant de la config générique (en désactivant ACPI etc)), aucun changement.

J'ai essayé avec les options noapic,acpi=noirq,avec ou sans framebuffer au démarrage.

J'ai effectué 2 memtest (un après un freeze, et un plus tard après que la machine ait été hors tension pendant plusieurs heures), aucune erreur.

J'ai testé avec et sans alsa, avec les drivers nvidia à la place de nv. Aucun changement.

Je ne montre pas mes logs, il n'y a rien dedans.

Juste un truc, ma souris est reconnue sous X en /dev/input/mice (je ne sais pas si c'est normal pour une MX1000 usb).

Si vous avez des raisons de penser que cela vient tout simplement d'une mauvaise compatibilité de ma machine avec la Gentoo 64 bits, j'essayerai de passer en 32bits. Cette machine est extremement stable sous Windows XP, et son équivalent serveur en Gentoo 32bits l'est également.

Bien à vous.

----------

## dapsaille

Humm .. dans le doute ... au niveau des irq ca donne quoi ?

EDIt = j'avais pas vu le noirq .. quoique ..

----------

## loopx

meme souci sur un de mes PC avec le kernel 2.6.24, essaye un autre ou recommences les configs depuis 0 (rm .config  :Surprised: )

EDIT: je suis resté à ce kernel pour le PC qui freeze : 

```

loopx@loop /media/AUBELINE/3gp $ cat /proc/version

Linux version 2.6.22-gentoo-r6 (root@loop) (gcc version 4.2.3 (Gentoo 4.2.3 p1.0)) #5 SMP PREEMPT Sun Mar 2 01:29:12 CET 2008

```

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

Donc si je comprends bien ton problème se porte sur l'USB  :Wink:  vu que ta souris et ton clavier sont tous deux en usb.....cherche un peu de se coté là  :Wink: 

Sur mon laptop en amd64, j'ai eu un peu le même problème que toi avec la souris usb qui déconnais (un coup reconnue puis elle ne bouge plus...puis un certain temps après elle fonctionnait)

J'avais oublié d'activer un support pour l'usb dans le kernel  :Sad:  (je ne pourrais plus te dire lequel :s) mais je pense que c'est une piste à explorer.....

Note: En plus d'avoir modifié une option dans le kernel j'en avais également profité pour passer une table dsdt débuggué avec le compilateur intel dans le kernel....(peut être que ça joue aussi, je ne sais pas, je préfère le dire dans le doute....  :Embarassed:  )

----------

## Dark7

Regarde si il n' y a pas des choses qui peuvent t' aider la:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/usb-guide.xml

----------

## Libre

Ok je vais essayer de regarder tout ça.

----------

